

Docker and Cloud Foundry Open Source Projects Are Defined By Ownership - koolhead17
http://thenewstack.io/docker-and-cloud-foundry-open-source-projects-are-defined-by-ownership/

======
nwmcsween
Docker did not invent Linux namespaces, it originally used lxc then moved to a
docker specific go implementation. IMO what is needed is a multi-os C
containerization library; libvirt is too much of a mess, lxc has undefined
behaviour and implementation defined behaviour and parts are written with
seems the writer did not understand the respective standards.

~~~
koolhead17
The story only covers about community & governance for CF & Docker.

------
kiyoto
Wow. If my HN top page analysis is correct, this story went from 5th place to
24th place in a minute. Probably got penalized for ring-voting?

